# 'teleportas' / a short film



## domasdomas (Jan 12, 2017)

I won't tell much about this. This is a short experimental film made by me set in cyberpunk world. Share your thoughts.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I could not watch it all. It's slow moving, dull and I had to read it. It failed to grab my attention. The art was un enlightening.


----------

